# films sous titrés VLC



## slybzh (24 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai sur mon ipad l'appli VLC, avec laquelle je lis mes films.
Pour les intégrer à VLC, je fais un glisser - déposer via itunes.
Je voudrais lire des films sous titrés que j'ai sur mon MacBook Pro. Sur le portable, je les ai dans un dossier qui contient à la fois le fichier .avi, le fichier .idx et le fichier .sub.
Pour glisser déposer sur itunes, je ne peux le faire que pour des fichiers, pas pour des dossiers.

Comment puis je faire pour lire un film et ses sous titres sur VLC ipad en l'important de son dossier contenant les 3 fichiers??

Merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2014)

1 : Réencoder le fichier pour inclure les Sous Titres avec le fichier video.

2 : Apprendre la langue du film que tu veux regarder


----------



## adixya (25 Juillet 2014)

Moi j'ai des srt que j'ai renommés exactement avec le nom du film qui correspond.
Et après il suffit d'importer les deux fichiers, soit l'un a la suite de l'autre soit en les sélectionnant tous les deux quand tu fais "ajouter" (touche ctrl sur un PC pour sélectionner plusieurs fichiers) dans itunes.

Pour tes 3 fichiers je pense que c'est le même principe. Tu dois importer les 3 fichiers. Ça ne marche pas pour les dossiers. Il faut faire "ajouter", aller dans le dossier et sélectionner les 3 fichiers.

Il n'y a absolument pas besoin de réencoder, on perd tout l'intérêt de l'utilisation de vlc si on fait ca...


----------



## slybzh (27 Juillet 2014)

Super, en fait c'était tout simple, VLC s'occupe de tout!
J'ai juste ajouté les 3 fichera dans l'appli VLC, il les a reconnus tout seul.

Merci!


----------



## adixya (28 Juillet 2014)

Voilà t'as tout compris !


----------

